# New Aluminum Segment Design



## djwood1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Here' a design I made for single barrel pens. Now I need to figure out a name for the design. Anyone got any good ideas?

Aero pen, black wood, aluminum segments, BLO/CA finish.

Comments are welcome...THX

I didn't see a tutorial on this type of segmenting.  Would folks like to see a tutorial on this type of segmenting? Let me know if there already is a tutorial for using aluminum for curved lines!


----------



## woodchip (Jul 26, 2009)

wave of illusion?  Nice btw.


----------



## tim self (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice work.  great contrast as well.  Call it amazing!


----------



## mrterrill (Jul 26, 2009)

It almost looks like a Dreamcatcher, so you could call it that. Looks great!!


----------



## CSue (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow!  Beautiful.  Somehow the pattern makes me think of a desert sunset.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 26, 2009)

Sure thanks a lot something else I have to figure out how it was done.  Not that I'll likely be able to do one but fun to try and figure out how the cuts were made.  Very nice looking pen.   Ok I think I figured it out with better tooling than what I have it might be possible.  Wife has this addiction to food though so better tools likely won't happen any time soon.:frown:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 26, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## jyreene (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice looking pen.  Name...hmm... it does remind me of DaVinci's Modern Man sketch.


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 27, 2009)

jyreene said:


> Nice looking pen. Name...hmm... it does remind me of DaVinci's Modern Man sketch.


 
That's what I was thinking.  Vitruvian man is the name of the sketch I believe.


----------



## djwood1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Rick, stop by anytime and you can use my wood shop.:tongue:


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 27, 2009)

djwood1 said:


> Hey Rick, stop by anytime and you can use my wood shop.:tongue:



Bummer I was in your area about 10 years ago.  Wish I'd known then.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 27, 2009)

Geat work David ! It KIND OF looks like the 50s penstriping on the hot rods . Good job !


----------



## leehljp (Jul 27, 2009)

Beautiful work and nicely done! Makes me want to try it- after I catch up on a dozen projects that I am behind on!


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jul 27, 2009)

Very classy. I'm impressed!


----------



## ngeb528 (Jul 27, 2009)

I thought of Dreamcatcher, too.  Beautiful job.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 27, 2009)

Gorgeous work. Beautiful pen.


----------



## dgscott (Jul 27, 2009)

Since your eye never stops moving when you look at it, I'd call it Reverie.

Beautiful work.
Doug


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nice pattern.  Very inventive.  Not sure about the kit.  Love to see that in a  closed end style where it's all "pattern".


----------



## oops99 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey David,

 Great detail on that pen, almost looks like it was mechanically made, so precise. What size blades do you use to get such a tight fit? I have been using copper roof flashing and using a big thick blade to try and keep things tight, but I can't even come close to you precision. Also what are you using for the aluminum, what gauge?

Again, great work.

Tom/oops99


----------



## bdonald (Jul 28, 2009)

Awesome job David! Definitely inspiring me to try one.  I bought some aluminum, just keep getting sidetracked.  This may change my priorities!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 28, 2009)

jyreene said:


> Nice looking pen.  Name...hmm... it does remind me of DaVinci's Modern Man sketch.



I was thinking the same thing.  Apparently, my wicked cool aluminum segmented pen was taken.  It is wicked cool by the way.  Great job.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 28, 2009)

Fantastic segmenting!


----------



## mitchm (Jul 28, 2009)

Stunning creation!!!


----------



## byounghusband (Jul 28, 2009)

Beautiful Pen!!  Even if there is any kind of Tutorial on doing ths type of segmenting, your viewpoint is yours and how you do it will inspire others to try it and be successful.  Please, if you feel led to write it up, there will be plenty who will appreciate it.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 28, 2009)

Awesome.   That's a great design.  Very Davinci like.


----------



## djwood1 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the nice comments and the PMs. I'll work on a tutorial when I have free time. 

No really, I will, I promise!


----------



## chance (Jul 28, 2009)

*tutorial please!!*

I have only been making pens about 3 months and just mastered my first celtic knot.  Have been doing other inlays also.  I am assuming this is something similar to how you do the celtic knot but I would love a tutorial.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 28, 2009)

Very beautiful pen! Love your design and materials. Your pattern is great - it feels very open and free.


----------



## Moosewatcher (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice!

First choice: "Element"     Second choice:  Nodo Inglese (fishermans knot)


----------



## jbeyer (Apr 6, 2010)

It is very beautiful... how did you make the pattern?

I'd like to try something like that...

Jonathan


----------



## angboy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd call it... "the Angela"... just because it's so beautiful! :bananen_smilies008:


----------



## LEAP (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL!!!
Modesty is Obviously not one of your shortcomings



angboy said:


> I'd call it... "the Angela"... just because it's so beautiful! :bananen_smilies008:


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 7, 2010)

It looks great, simple elegant and your eye continues to move


----------

